# About swim bladder disease



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

I was wondering about swim bladder disease in fish. How long does it take the fish with the swim bladder disease to recover from it? I have read online that it cannot be cured, but I beg to differ, because my doubletail betta had swim bladder disease and he completely recovered from it and never had another issue with it.

So how long does it take for a fish to completely recover from swim bladder disease?


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

It really just depends on the scenario


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

My biggest clown loach has swim bladder disease but is improving. She still ocassionally floats in one spot and right now she is at an angle motionless, nose against the rocks. I am not able to post a pic at this time. Once in awhile she will move her fins as if to stay in the position that she is in. 

I have been feeding her peas and she has been improving with those. She has had this since she was sick but recovered from ich and fungus infection.


----------

